# Have tankless heaters improved-from Yahoo



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

https://www.yahoo.com/homes/news/tankless-water-heaters-improved-140000649.html


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Tankless technology has improved in my opinion. 

The article does not do a good with the real problems associated with tank less heaters. Most problems with performance can be traced back to some flaw in installation/design and customer education on the use and performance of a tank less. 

I've yet to meet a real customer or person who has a tank less that doesn't love it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

All correct Hoosier.


----------

